# Mavic Race SL Ti Road Pedal - Cleats?



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Got a set of these pedals off of a chainlove clearance and wondering if I maybe purchased a nice shiny pair of dinosaurs.
It would seem that Mavic tried their hand at entering the pedal market with these (IMO) pretty nice set of "Look Like" pedal system a couple of years back. It also would appear that they dumped the idea. No sign of this product on their site at all.
I've tried these and like them very much, however I'm wondering if these are basically one and done? They used a proprietary cleat that is almost standard Look style but isn't. Through the miracle which is the internet I've been unable to find any resources for obtaining replacement cleats for this product.

Since one set of cleats came with the pedals, do I toss the pedals once this set wears out? Does anyone know where replacements might be available? An even longer shot, it would be nice to have cleat covers for these too, the look covers almost work, but as before, don't.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

you mean like these? http://www.totalcycling.com/a-z/pedals/pedal_cleats_road/CL_MAVIC_CLEATS.html?GETFORM=Y&r[defaction]=CURRENCYSUBMIT&currencyselect=USD&isAPerson=Y


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Ribble also carry them, but with a note "not for sale outside the UK", whereas Total appear to be OK.

Mavic has very restrictive sales areas it would seem, which I don't quite understand. If they were trying to protect a distribution channel it might make sense, but here in Toronto, the Canadian Mecca of bike sales, Mavic stuff is nowhere to be seen.

Not trying to be a smartass, but did you try google?

I hit on several US sellers right away.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I work for a Mavic dealer in the UK. Mavic have stopped production of the pedal but cleats are still available.

Shoot me a PM with your email & I'll be able to sort you out a few pairs. I am waiting for 9 degree ones to come in to stock.


----------



## Bruce R (Aug 29, 2013)

*DuraCleat cleats*

Hello Ultimobici. A friend gave me a pair of Mavic Race pedals. I live in the Niagara (Toronto) region of Canada and after calling several shops, cannot find the cleats (DuraCleats, right). Thanks if you can help. Bruce



ultimobici said:


> I work for a Mavic dealer in the UK. Mavic have stopped production of the pedal but cleats are still available.
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your email & I'll be able to sort you out a few pairs. I am waiting for 9 degree ones to come in to stock.


----------



## Steve217 (Nov 19, 2016)

*mavic duracleats*



ultimobici said:


> I work for a Mavic dealer in the UK. Mavic have stopped production of the pedal but cleats are still available.
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your email & I'll be able to sort you out a few pairs. I am waiting for 9 degree ones to come in to stock.


Hi ultimobici 
having spent a month trying to find some clears i came across your posting you dont happen to have some left do u as im desperate you think someone would have realised the demand out there and be making copies by now thanks anyway if you can help id be v grateful


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm afraid not. All long gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

